# Wanted - 1st and reverse gear fork



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi, after a 1st and Reverse fork for a 09 GTR.
If anyone has one, let me know with price please.

Thanks

tel - 07944797878


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Give Alan at AcSpeedtech a bell, I think he had some spares when I was up there last week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

thank you, I will


----------

